# Bhm moobs



## Lotsachub2006 (Jun 6, 2010)

BHMs

do any of you all love having your moobs played with? Can any of you lick/suck your own moobs?


----------



## Bearsy (Jun 7, 2010)

I can do all that, but I don't like my moobs, so I try to ignore them as much as possible.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 7, 2010)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> BHMs
> 
> do any of you all love having your moobs played with?



Yes.



Lotsachub2006 said:


> Can any of you lick/suck your own moobs?



And yes.


----------



## Lotsachub2006 (Jun 7, 2010)

So can I. I wonder what the ffas think about this...


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 7, 2010)

I love moobs...all just part of the softness. I will play with them, kiss them, and suck on the nipples. And I will enjoy every freakin' second of it. Alrighty then....


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Jun 7, 2010)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> BHMs
> 
> do any of you all love having your moobs played with? Can any of you lick/suck your own moobs?



As long as ladies don't try to tear my nipple off then yes I love getting my moobs played with. Give me a lil of everything JenFromOC said.

No I cannot lick or suck my own moobs.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 7, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I love moobs...all just part of the softness. I will play with them, kiss them, and suck on the nipples. And I will enjoy every freakin' second of it. Alrighty then....



Wow....why the hell dont i live in Orange County?! :smitten:


----------



## talpa (Jun 7, 2010)

God. Moobs. Wow. Moobs are super sexy, the bigger the better, especially when they spread right round under a guys arms to his back. And they feel great, especially if the guy's got a little bit of chest hair. Mmm!

I don't see moobs as being anything like female breasts, to me moobs are very manly and masculine. 

Now excuse me while I take a cold shower.


----------



## Esther (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm totally indifferent to them, which is weird for a girl who is into fat guys.


----------



## escapist (Jun 7, 2010)

heheh I love how this topic comes up about once a year as the Newbies get bold and curious heheeh. Yes boy's, the girls here are FA's. So if your fat, and have something that is fat and fun for them to touch and play with...chances are they will like it lol.

Try a fun question. Try asking them what they would do if you put your big belly on their shoulder while they are watching TV, or what its like when they randomly bump into your belly while passing by, or even better what its like have a giant belly that just absorbs their face as they press in to kiss it!

In my house all that is condensed into a few shorter words, "Daily life & Foreplay". To me a fun playful FFA is more precious than gold and diamonds, because even the little things make life fun.

_They do exist_ and they love a big juicy body with a great personality.


Hummm I seem to be craving m&m's right now....


----------



## talpa (Jun 7, 2010)

escapist said:


> heheh I love how this topic comes up about once a year as the Newbies get bold and curious heheeh. Yes boy's, the girls here are FA's. So if your fat, and have something that is fat and fun for them to touch and play with...chances are they will like it lol.
> 
> Try a fun question. Try asking them what they would do if you put your big belly on their shoulder while they are watching TV, or what its like when they randomly bump into your belly while passing by, or even better what its like have a giant belly that just absorbs their face as they press in to kiss it!
> 
> ...


:bow:

We're not mythical beasts. We're that girl you think might be eyeing you up, but you're not sure. Sometimes we're that girl going on a date with you. Sometimes we're that girl who wants to spend the rest of her life with you. Or sometimes we just hang around on forums and post about moobs.


----------



## escapist (Jun 7, 2010)

talpa said:


> :bow:
> 
> We're not mythical beasts. We're that girl you think might be eyeing you up, but you're not sure. Sometimes we're that girl going on a date with you. Sometimes we're that girl who want's to spend the rest of her life with you. Or sometimes we just hang around on forums and post about moobs.



Hahahahah, ain't it the truth. Yeah many FFA's don't even know there is the term "FFA", they just "like big guys". I've dated a lot of them. I have noticed the more Fat Friendly they are they more they tend to be shy or just want to observe from a distance....there are some however who are bold enough to come right up to you and "Accidentally" bump into you lol.  It was the cutest conversation starter I ever had happen to me heheh.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 7, 2010)

This thread is just adorable.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 7, 2010)

A major erogenous zone! But can they reach up to my outh? Dang, another goal for my faithful feeder!


----------



## veil (Jun 7, 2010)

i don't believe anyone in this thread can do it. they're all totally lying through their teeth.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 7, 2010)

veil said:


> i don't believe anyone in this thread can do it. they're all totally lying through their teeth.



welp, as one who is always up for the challenge




and no, it doesn't really do anything for me, even if an FFA is doing it. 

View attachment 234624.jpg


View attachment 234610.jpg


View attachment 234556.jpg


----------



## Zowie (Jun 7, 2010)

veil said:


> i don't believe anyone in this thread can do it. they're all totally lying through their teeth.



Cue the internet's "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN".

Edit: I type too slow. Pics and it did happen.


----------



## veil (Jun 7, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Cue the internet's "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN".
> 
> Edit: I type too slow. Pics and it did happen.



hahaha!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2GkrFlmGZI


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 7, 2010)

I just went, and tried to see if I could do it. I can, but I would rather have one of the sexy FFA's on dims do it. I love having mine played with, and sucked on.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 8, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I just went, and tried to see if I could do it. I can, but I would rather have one of the sexy FFA's on dims do it. I love having mine played with, and sucked on.



OMG So hot


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 8, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> welp, as one who is always up for the challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY Shite.... that was badass..lol


That being I loovvveee moobs....yum yum. Plus, I became a fan of SG-U's David Blue once I caught a glimpse of his "forever hard" nipples :eat2:.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 8, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> HOLY Shite.... that was badass..lol
> 
> 
> That being I loovvveee moobs....yum yum. Plus, I became a fan of SG-U's David Blue once I caught a glimpse of his "forever hard" nipples :eat2:.



I'm not gonna lie, i clicked that link expecting a video about his "forever hard" nipples. I'm a little let down.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 8, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not gonna lie, i clicked that link expecting a video about his "forever hard" nipples. I'm a little let down.



LOL..sorry about that. Here is a better clip. Starting at 3:24, then again at 6:44, of the 10 minute clip ...he takes off his jacket and you get to see his hard nipples and his moobs jiggle a bit....yummmmmmm.:eat2:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 9, 2010)

escapist said:


> Hahahahah, ain't it the truth. Yeah many FFA's don't even know there is the term "FFA", they just "like big guys". I've dated a lot of them. I have noticed the more Fat Friendly they are they more they tend to be shy or just want to observe from a distance....there are some however who are bold enough to come right up to you and "Accidentally" bump into you lol.  It was the cutest conversation starter I ever had happen to me heheh.



I am the shy distance one I know I am an FFA though, but before I would just say I like the big boys :happy:


----------



## Derek1976 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have moobs, cant lick them yet though haha.


----------



## RJI (Jun 9, 2010)

This thread makes me laugh... lol love it


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 15, 2010)

i tried to lick my moob and hurt my neck... anyone volunteer to give it a good rubbing? neck or moob, either is fine with me


----------



## SnapDragon (Jun 16, 2010)

A forum can never have enough moob threads...



TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> welp, as one who is always up for the challenge
> and no, it doesn't really do anything for me, even if an FFA is doing it.



!

And shame, 'cause yours are sexy and someone should enjoy them.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 16, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> A forum can never have enough moob threads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I can feign enjoyment if I have a sexy FFA sucking on them. And I would get enjoyment in the sense that someone else was getting enjoyment out of it. Just like, I enjoy giving oral sex because I know that 'she' enjoys receiving it. It doesn't 'do' anything for me physically.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 17, 2010)

for those moob lovers out there, here is a more high res pic of mine  

View attachment moobs.jpg


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 17, 2010)

Had a lady-friend play with my "moobs" a few years back. She seemed to enjoy sucking on my nipples. I have to say that she was into it way more than I was. Guess my nips aren't that sensetive as others. Maybe because when I was in my youth, my girlfriend used to get kinky and poor hot candle wax on 'em.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 17, 2010)

I would like to have another word besides moobs to describe this luscious part of a man's body. Moobs is being added to my trigger word list....

1. PUA

2. Moobs


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I would like to have another word besides moobs to describe this luscious part of a man's body. Moobs is being added to my trigger word list....
> 
> 1. PUA
> 
> 2. Moobs



how about Bresticles or Manmorries


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 17, 2010)

LMC

Luscious man chest


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 17, 2010)

oooh ooh!! how about Mooters? i like that one! "heya babe, wanna come and juggle my mooters?" see, it totally just rolls off of the tongue!


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oooh ooh!! how about Mooters? i like that one! "heya babe, wanna come and juggle my mooters?" see, it totally just rolls off of the tongue!



oooh! and then for the really well endowed: Mootorboating! bwrrrwrrrwrrrrbrrwrrerr!!!


----------



## Melian (Jun 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oooh ooh!! how about Mooters? i like that one! "heya babe, wanna come and juggle my mooters?" see, it totally just rolls off of the tongue!



*throws up*

They are hot, but there is no hot word for them....


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I would like to have another word besides moobs to describe this luscious part of a man's body. Moobs is being added to my trigger word list....
> 
> 1. PUA
> 
> 2. Moobs



Lets call them man-breastitties


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 17, 2010)

--Measts

--Mudders

--Tattybojangles


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 17, 2010)

how about mitties?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> --Measts
> 
> --Mudders
> 
> --Tattybojangles



OMG LOLOLOLOL Tattybojangles.....I'm gonna use that sometime. Just for shits and giggles.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 17, 2010)

Man Cans...


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 17, 2010)

Dude Boobs....Doobs.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Dude Boobs....Doobs.



How's about some ditties?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 17, 2010)

Mmmm baby....I just love your...Gynecomastia.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 17, 2010)

There's a website dedicated to reducing the size of a man's....."bitch tits."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> There's a website dedicated to reducing the size of a man's....."bitch tits."



HAHAAHAH . . . bitch tits.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 18, 2010)

May I reccomend to you all:

http://www.marvelousmanboobs.com/


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 18, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> May I reccomend to you all:
> 
> http://www.marvelousmanboobs.com/



hahahaha...that was hilarious. 

Tip of the day..avoid estrogen filled soy products...lol.


or not..winky wink wink


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thought i'd share a close-up of mine


----------



## SnapDragon (Jun 19, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Thought i'd share a close-up of mine



They're so perky and sexy! :-D

Look everyone, I found some Victorian porn! http://lh5.ggpht.com/_fZ7TvbeRp2A/S7z8nTVH3RI/AAAAAAAAEEM/ixir__wB0_4/s800/chauncey morlan nude3.jpg


----------



## jellibellie (Jun 19, 2010)

I love moobs. Especially when they sit on top of a big fat round belly. yum!


----------



## veil (Jun 19, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I would like to have another word besides moobs to describe this luscious part of a man's body. Moobs is being added to my trigger word list....
> 
> 1. PUA
> 
> 2. Moobs




oh lord, thank you! i find moobs to be a huge turn-off, but it seems to be the only word used. my boyfriend's chest is fucking sexy, and occasionally he refers to it as "man breasts"* (also not sexy). i don't know, they're not boobs or breasts really, he's a man, and his wonderful, jiggly chest is a sexy man's chest, not a sexy lady's chest.


*like when security did a "bulk check" and cupped them, fuck you, fucking fascists A) that is insane and B) THOSE ARE MINE


----------



## JellyRollSoul (Jun 19, 2010)

I mostly just lurk here, but I always love it when one of these threads come up. I'm a bisexual guy with a noticeable pair of tits. Like everyone else I went through the shame, and still am not always comfortable. But I do know there are plenty of people out there who enjoy them and I love meeting women who are into mine. I get turned on just reading all the raves on here from women who like them. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Its a real turn on.


----------



## BigIzzy (Jun 20, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> They're so perky and sexy! :-D
> 
> Look everyone, I found some Victorian porn! http://lh5.ggpht.com/_fZ7TvbeRp2A/S7z8nTVH3RI/AAAAAAAAEEM/ixir__wB0_4/s800/chauncey morlan nude3.jpg



Geeezzzz warn a dude before he finds himself staring at a plumper version of himself without facial hair!!! :doh:

Although I would totally be willing to pose for something like that perhaps:blush:


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 20, 2010)

figured i may aswell show my moobs lol be kind  

View attachment IMG_9922.JPG


----------



## SnapDragon (Jun 20, 2010)

Tenacious Dave said:


> figured i may aswell show my moobs lol be kind



:-D

Birmingham's finest!

And Izzy you're very cute too, like a Victorian porn star. And your bottom is the stuff LEGENDS are made from!

Anyway, we must have more moobs! For Solstice!


----------



## FemFAtail (Jun 21, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> May I reccomend to you all:
> 
> http://www.marvelousmanboobs.com/



Where do you find this stuff?!!? You are incorrigible!:smitten:

YWL


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 22, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> :-D
> 
> Birmingham's finest!
> 
> ...



oh well if you put it that way...


Here's one for Solstice! 

View attachment moobs 1.jpg


----------



## talpa (Jun 22, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> oh well if you put it that way...
> Here's one for Solstice!


Is there a connection? Is Stonehenge actually a giant man bra?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 22, 2010)

World's biggest and most impractical man bra? Possibly.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> World's biggest and most impractical man bra? Possibly.



Or the world's biggest BHM is actually buried beneath Salisbury Plain


----------



## BigIzzy (Jun 22, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> :-D
> 
> Birmingham's finest!
> 
> ...



OMG!:shocked::blush::batting:

I'm victorian porn star?! legendary butt?! OH MY!! :blush::happy:

why thank you ma'am!


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to go on a motorboat with Melian


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 23, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I want to go on a motorboat with Melian



Me too. I also want to motorboat Melian.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 24, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Me too. I also want to motorboat Melian.



Everytime I hear somebody say motorboat it reminds me of the movie Wedding Crashers. Your a motorboating sumbitch.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 24, 2010)

some oiled up moobs? 

View attachment oiled moob 1.jpg


View attachment oiled moobs 2.jpg


View attachment oiled moobs 3.jpg


----------



## Melian (Jun 24, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I want to go on a motorboat with Melian



Wait a minute....what?  



BigChaz said:


> Me too. I also want to motorboat Melian.



Come get 'em.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jun 28, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> some oiled up moobs?



:-D

Solstice moobs!

Pictures of naked men in lakes/waterfalls/baths/showers rock.

(if people were wondering why I mentioned Solstice, it was because it was Solstice when I posted the comment)


----------



## bigjmccoy (Jun 28, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> :-D
> 
> Solstice moobs!
> 
> ...



Well *today* is Paul Bunyan day, we need more pictures of Moobies -- for Paul Bunyan!!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Amandy (Jun 28, 2010)

there's a whole lotta noms going on in this thread :smitten:


----------



## FemFAtail (Jun 29, 2010)

The moobs that I love are such a turn on! And they defy gravity as they happily perch upon his big bulging belly. Nestled in between them is just enough hair to remind me of how truly manly he is. To have three such erotic orbs is truly irresistible!:smitten:

Thank you gentlemen for sharing your 'assets'!


----------



## BHM_Rbaby (Jun 30, 2010)

I love my guy's..but he thinks it's "weird" that I like to touch them..I don't think he's caught on yet about my BHM preferences.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 1, 2010)

BHM_Rbaby said:


> I love my guy's..but he thinks it's "weird" that I like to touch them..I don't think he's caught on yet about my BHM preferences.



When a girl is fitted for a bra they measure around the chest and the fullest part of the breasts, that's where the number comes in for the bra size. The letter is of course the cup size that the whole breast "hopefully" fits in. So I am a 38 DD. I don't think they always are accurate in that cup size because my cup often overflows and I really do not think I am more than a DD. At least not yet! My gentleman is, however, trying to increase all of my curves through trying to feed me as much as I feed him. And I am happily obliging!! 

Now if this measuring technique were used to measure my man's moobs...well... I think we would have something in the lines of a 54 GG!!

Oooo! Now I want to try measuring him there. I will get back to you all later on the actual...see how close I came!

So, what would you guess about your guy's measurements in the moob area???


----------



## topher38 (Jul 1, 2010)

Must.....post..in...moob..thread......

He's dead Jim!!!!

it is a silly picture what can I say


----------



## Hole (Jul 1, 2010)

As long as they don't look like breasts, I'm good. I love grabbing them.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 1, 2010)

Hole said:


> As long as they don't look like breasts, I'm good. I love grabbing them.



It's always such a pleasant surprise when you post. It's almost as if once I see you've posted, I know everything that day is going to be alright.


----------



## Hole (Jul 1, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's always such a pleasant surprise when you post. It's almost as if once I see you've posted, I know everything that day is going to be alright.



Or you just really like your moobs to be grabbed.

Thanks.:wubu: It's always good to be acknowledged by the thumbs up guy.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 2, 2010)

FemFAtail said:


> When a girl is fitted for a bra they measure around the chest and the fullest part of the breasts, that's where the number comes in for the bra size. The letter is of course the cup size that the whole breast "hopefully" fits in. So I am a 38 DD. I don't think they always are accurate in that cup size because my cup often overflows and I really do not think I am more than a DD. At least not yet! My gentleman is, however, trying to increase all of my curves through trying to feed me as much as I feed him. And I am happily obliging!!
> 
> Now if this measuring technique were used to measure my man's moobs...well... I think we would have something in the lines of a 54 GG!!
> 
> ...



You know, it's kinda hard to measure a man's chest/moobs when seated in a car and fully clothed. Must find a more private venue next time. I got the 54inch measurement correct but will have to dive in there later for the cup size. Meanwhile, here's a link for the proper method for measuring! http://www.herroom.com/measure-bra-cup-and-band-size,903,30.html  Dive in guys! I did, and I loved it! :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Jul 2, 2010)

I think that the taper on many guys' chests will tend to give an unrealistically large cup size. That is, the measurement system more or less assumes that the rib cage diameter at the fullest part of the bust and at the band will be the same, that any increase at the fullest point is due to the breasts. On guys I suspect that this will not always be the case. 

Not sure what else you could do to find the right size other than a fitting?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 2, 2010)

The proper technique involves the FFA becoming your "living bra"!

Anyway, everyone knows that breast meat is the best part....


----------



## dddbbw36 (Jul 4, 2010)

JellyRollSoul said:


> I mostly just lurk here, but I always love it when one of these threads come up. I'm a bisexual guy with a noticeable pair of tits. Like everyone else I went through the shame, and still am not always comfortable. But I do know there are plenty of people out there who enjoy them and I love meeting women who are into mine. I get turned on just reading all the raves on here from women who like them. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Its a real turn on.




*Chalk me up as another girl who LOVES squishy soft man boobs. They are so much fun to grab onto when the guy is, ahem, on top :smitten:*


----------



## bigjmccoy (Jul 5, 2010)

topher38 said:


> Must.....post..in...moob..thread......
> 
> He's dead Jim!!!!
> 
> it is a silly picture what can I say



Maybe a little silly, but sexy nonetheless!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking pervy thoughts about moobs right now....uh yeah. OMG.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 5, 2010)

escapist said:


> heheh I love how this topic comes up about once a year as the Newbies get bold and curious heheeh. Yes boy's, the girls here are FA's. So if your fat, and have something that is fat and fun for them to touch and play with...chances are they will like it lol.
> 
> Try a fun question. Try asking them what they would do if you put your big belly on their shoulder while they are watching TV, or what its like when they randomly bump into your belly while passing by, or even better what its like have a giant belly that just absorbs their face as they press in to kiss it!
> 
> ...



Boy, do I feel *really playful* right now!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 5, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm seriously thinking pervy thoughts about moobs right now....uh yeah. OMG.



Do tell . . .


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 5, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm seriously thinking pervy thoughts about moobs right now....uh yeah. OMG.



Why do i feel unsafe?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Why do i feel unsafe?



You should....lol


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 5, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> You should....lol





*cups moobs for security*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 5, 2010)

*hides nips behind two small teacups*


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *hides nips behind two small teacups*



LOLOLOL I just got a great visual....and a good laugh. Thanks


----------



## Kazak (Jul 5, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *hides nips behind two small teacups*



I would need three cups.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 5, 2010)

Kazak said:


> I would need three cups.



This just makes it sound like you've got three nipples, you know.


Sasquatch! I demand a picture of that! For everyone's entertainment!


----------



## Kazak (Jul 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> This just makes it sound like you've got three nipples, you know.



ummmmmm... I do have three nipples. two regular ones and I little baby sized one on the right side about 1" - 1 1/4" above the regular one.


----------



## Rebel (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, I'll admit it... I am completely jealous of these guys' moobs! Even at my very tip-top fattest, I never had good moobs, and certainly none of the uality shown here!


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 6, 2010)

But if your avatar is to be believed you have an amazing porn 'stache and that's what counts!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

If we could just combine the porn 'stache and the third nipple...oh what a wonderful world it would be...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 6, 2010)

*i scanned this thread just now...

i see lots of blah blah blah

and very LITTLE EVIDENCE via PHOTOS *


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i scanned this thread just now...
> 
> i see lots of blah blah blah
> 
> and very LITTLE EVIDENCE via PHOTOS *



That a subtle hint?


----------



## veil (Jul 7, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i scanned this thread just now...
> 
> i see lots of blah blah blah
> 
> and very LITTLE EVIDENCE via PHOTOS *





rellis10 said:


> That a subtle hint?



no, but it sure is a hint!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## chicken legs (Jul 8, 2010)

argggghh..I can't rep you yet Buffetbelly.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 8, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> argggghh..I can't rep you yet Buffetbelly.



I got him for ya...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 9, 2010)

This is only example I know of that depicts a founding father's moobs. Start of a trend?


----------



## FemFAtail (Jul 23, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> A major erogenous zone! But can they reach up to my outh? Dang, another goal for my faithful feeder!



And I throw down the gauntlet and challenge you to do the same for me!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello pic-whore.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.littlebookofmoobs.com/index.html

Online book, largely humorous in intent, dedicated to moobs. Includes a chapter on growing and maintaining your moobs.

Upper or downer? I vote upper.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 27, 2010)

Fact: Winston Churchill's moobs wrote his speeches and ended World War 2.


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for link, Buffetbelly! It was fun.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Sep 2, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't (not yet at least) suck my own nipples But in the mean time my wife does a pretty good job at sucking my man tits at the strangest times (for example while I drive :wubu!!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 2, 2010)

fatterisbetter said:


> Unfortunately I can't (not yet at least) suck my own nipples But in the mean time my wife does a pretty good job at sucking my man tits at the strangest times (for example while I drive :wubu!!



If that ever causes an accident you're going to have a hell of a job explaining to the police


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

<subscribes> Thread, where have you been all my life?


----------



## SonnyC (Sep 6, 2010)

you only live once :blush:


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 6, 2010)

If I try really hard I can suck/lick my moobs, but I don't for a few reasons: 

A.) I don't want to accidentally snap my neck.
B.) They're kind of hairy... and I hate having hair in my mouth.
C.) I don't like having them in the first place, so I try to ignore them.
D.) Because of C above, I don't really like to have them touched. 

More procrastination...


----------



## zapf (Sep 6, 2010)

If you guys really want I'll post some pics. I'm kinda self conscious, though...


----------



## big_col (Sep 7, 2010)

fatterisbetter said:


> Unfortunately I can't (not yet at least) suck my own nipples But in the mean time my wife does a pretty good job at sucking my man tits at the strangest times (for example while I drive :wubu!!



I am with you my other half does a really good job sucking and nibbling on my nipples :wubu: but due to my double chin I can't suck on them myself  which is probably a good thing as they do like to be played with 

Big Col


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 7, 2010)

GentleSavage said:


> If I try really hard I can suck/lick my moobs, but I don't for a few reasons:
> 
> A.) I don't want to accidentally snap my neck.
> B.) They're kind of hairy... and I hate having hair in my mouth.
> ...



A. Try yoga to make yourself more flexible
B. Wax them, or ask someone else to do it for you
C&D. Learn to appreciate your assets! You only get one body, so enjoy it!


----------



## big_col (Sep 7, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> A. Try yoga to make yourself more flexible
> B. Wax them, or ask someone else to do it for you
> C&D. Learn to appreciate your assets! You only get one body, so enjoy it!



wax them  men are not ment to be waxed, if we were we would have a high pain threshold like women do. Try shaving lot less painful!!


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 7, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> A. Try yoga to make yourself more flexible
> B. Wax them, or ask someone else to do it for you
> C&D. Learn to appreciate your assets! You only get one body, so enjoy it!



A.) I do do yoga, but my neck only moves so much! And I'm plenty flexible, I can put my legs behind my head... not that is actually that useful but w/e...
B.) I don't mind my hairiness that much, so I wouldn't wax it.
C+D.) In the process of doing this...


----------



## KayaNee (Sep 7, 2010)

I am so loving this thread. Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 7, 2010)

big_col said:


> wax them  men are not ment to be waxed, if we were *we would have a high pain threshold like women do*. Try shaving lot less painful!!



Well, in fact, guys do have a higher pain tolerance than women. The only exception is childbirth which women are specifically engineered to make it as painless as physically possible for the body naturally, releasing it's own natural painkillers. So yes, men would have a higher tolerance for waxing than women, though one who's been waxed before would have a higher tolerance than someone doing it for the first time, man or woman.


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 7, 2010)

big_col said:


> wax them  men are not ment to be waxed, if we were we would have a high pain threshold like women do. Try shaving lot less painful!!



As a woman who has tried both, waxing is not particularly painful if you do it properly. Any pain that does result from it is significantly outweighed by the lack of a requirement to do it again for another month and not having to put up with itching and discomfort from it growing back. ;-)


----------



## Esther (Sep 7, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Well, in fact, guys do have a higher pain tolerance than women. The only exception is childbirth which women are specifically engineered to make it as painless as physically possible for the body naturally, releasing it's own natural painkillers. So yes, men would have a higher tolerance for waxing than women, though one who's been waxed before would have a higher tolerance than someone doing it for the first time, man or woman.



Haha... while I do believe you, Will... all I could think about while reading this was how much my manfriend whines and bitches when I pluck his unibrow for him.


----------



## big_col (Sep 7, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> As a woman who has tried both, waxing is not particularly painful if you do it properly. Any pain that does result from it is significantly outweighed by the lack of a requirement to do it again for another month and not having to put up with itching and discomfort from it growing back. ;-)



I have been on the receiving end of waxing only once and vowed never to go there again it was so painfull you could have heard me scream on the other side of town. I would put up with the itching if i ever went down that road again  Now where is the Calamine lotion


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 8, 2010)

Esther said:


> Haha... while I do believe you, Will... all I could think about while reading this was how much my manfriend whines and bitches when I pluck his unibrow for him.



Well, wimpy manfriends notwithstanding, it will vary person to person, but in general, men do have a higher pain tolerance than women, except for that whole "Pushing a baby out of a hole too small for it" exception.


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmm, what I recall reading (from a study maybe 4-5 years ago?), was that, at least barring hormonal birth control, women had a higher pain tolerance....except for a few days a month. I forget which hormone shot up or down in levels, but apparently it really affects pain tolerance.

How women and men react to and express pain may tend to also be different, but that is not the same as how much they can actually tolerate it.


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 8, 2010)

Willspark, I don't know where these statistics came from or how accurate they are, but whether it's worked out as mean, median, or mode, they're not applicable to individuals. Statistically, women are far more likely than men to get breast cancer, but that doesn't mean all women have breast cancer and men never have it, or that any woman you meet on the street will have breast cancer or any man won't. People are individuals, and it's dangerous to try to apply statistics to them. Also, it's irrational to say that giving birth is less painful to women than to men, as no man in history has ever given birth to provide a suitable comparison statistic, so far as I'm aware.

People's pain thresholds seem to vary in the types of pain they are most able to tolerate as well as how much. I have a lot of endurance for severe pain if it's short duration, but very little tolerance for mild, niggling discomfort-typed pain such as from colds and headaches, because they interfere with my concentration and my ability to do things. Faced with the choice, I'd rather have a nipple piercing than put up with a blocked nose for a few days. I would hate to break my arm -- not because of the pain, but because it would be so irritating and inconvenient while it healed.

Anecdotally, my tattoo artist said that in general women seem to have fewer problems with pain, but I still wouldn't use this to make an assumption about a person's pain threshold because of what sex it was.



Tad said:


> was that, at least barring hormonal birth control, women had a higher pain tolerance....except for a few days a month. I forget which hormone shot up or down in levels, but apparently it really affects pain tolerance.



Probably oestrogen. Large doses mess with your head and it's carcinogenic. Small amounts that occur naturally in the body are necessary for health, but hormone contraceptives contain large amounts of synthetic oestrogens.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 8, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> Willspark, I don't know where these statistics came from or how accurate they are, but whether it's worked out as mean, median, or mode, they're not applicable to individuals. Statistically, women are far more likely than men to get breast cancer, but that doesn't mean all women have breast cancer and men never have it, or that any woman you meet on the street will have breast cancer or any man won't. People are individuals, and it's dangerous to try to apply statistics to them. Also, it's irrational to say that giving birth is less painful to women than to men, as no man in history has ever given birth to provide a suitable comparison statistic, so far as I'm aware.
> 
> People's pain thresholds seem to vary in the types of pain they are most able to tolerate as well as how much. I have a lot of endurance for severe pain if it's short duration, but very little tolerance for mild, niggling discomfort-typed pain such as from colds and headaches, because they interfere with my concentration and my ability to do things. Faced with the choice, I'd rather have a nipple piercing than put up with a blocked nose for a few days. I would hate to break my arm -- not because of the pain, but because it would be so irritating and inconvenient while it healed.
> 
> ...



I understand completely that pain tolerance and threshhold are subjective. But in studies, the majority of results reveal a general increased amount of both in men. A google search on the subject will reveal it to be the majority, though some also make claims of variable results. This si jsut the results of studies, and nothing to prove anything superior or even of necessary truth to you or anyone else. Heck, it wouldn't even be necessarily by stance on the subject. It's just what has been demonstrably shown


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

So...moobs. Yea.


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 8, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I understand completely that pain tolerance and threshhold are subjective. But in studies, the majority of results reveal a general increased amount of both in men. A google search on the subject will reveal it to be the majority, though some also make claims of variable results. This si jsut the results of studies, and nothing to prove anything superior or even of necessary truth to you or anyone else. Heck, it wouldn't even be necessarily by stance on the subject. It's just what has been demonstrably shown



I'm not saying the claims are wrong, but that if there is a trend, it is of no earthly use to you or me or anyone else in this world, and it's dangerous to make assumptions on people of any demographic just because what a trend says about what particular demographic they belong to. We are individuals and we are what we are, because that's what we are, not because a trend says we should fit 'here'.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 8, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> I'm not saying the claims are wrong, but that if there is a trend, it is of no earthly use to you or me or anyone else in this world, and it's dangerous to make assumptions on people of any demographic just because what a trend says about what particular demographic they belong to. We are individuals and we are what we are, because that's what we are, not because a trend says we should fit 'here'.



It's just using the same method with which we progress in everything to make a claim. We've simply evaluated the situation and this is the general state of things under lab scrutiny. It is simply a social study. There are always outliers or exceptions, and of course there is always anecdotal evidence. This is jsut what the science shows. Nothing more. Evaluating trends is just a way of seeing what is a trend. It means nothing to an individual other than they either do or don't fit the trend. We're both saying the same thing except you're just disregarding the fact that the trend is present at all or matters because you have anecdotal evidence against it. Fact is, the trend is present, and the majority fit into it. That's all.

In other news, I like my moobs personally. Hell, they've been complimented before. And I can lick them, though I can't suck them.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, I like moobs, particularly the nipples. Yum.


----------



## imfree (Sep 9, 2010)

It's been a couple years since this ol' dawg's
posted a moobs pic and, Lord knows, my
body's been through illness, severe weight
loss, regain, and aging, so here's to moobs! 

View attachment Edgar ol' dog moobs 2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 9, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> It's just using the same method with which we progress in everything to make a claim. We've simply evaluated the situation and this is the general state of things under lab scrutiny. It is simply a social study. There are always outliers or exceptions, and of course there is always anecdotal evidence. This is jsut what the science shows. Nothing more. Evaluating trends is just a way of seeing what is a trend. It means nothing to an individual other than they either do or don't fit the trend. We're both saying the same thing except you're just disregarding the fact that the trend is present at all or matters because you have anecdotal evidence against it. Fact is, the trend is present, and the majority fit into it.



I'm not disregarding any facts. I am saying that if such a trend exists (and with respect, you have not provided a link to a scientific paper, or at least a news article, so I consider it as anecdotal as my own knowledge on the matter, but that's beside the point), it should not be used in any sort of application to individuals. It is also not a standard scientific method anywhere, so far as I know, to compare available data with complete absence of data (i.e. how painful giving birth is in women compared to men). My issue was that you suggested a person should attempt something considered painful because he fitted into a demographic in which there was assumed to be a trend of having a high pain threshold relative to the entire sample.

Say people of a certain ethnicity make the best athletes, which has been suggested before, because of the numbers of African-Caribbean people doing well at the high end, and that there is a trend in such people to be more athletic than the general whole. It doesn't make sense because of this to recommend to a young person of this ethnicity that she pursues athletic activities at the expense of other activities because her genetic background might give her a statistical advantage. She is an individual and needs to pursue what she enjoys and what she thinks she has strengths in. This is why I think statistics (ab)used in this way can become very detrimental to people.

Statistical analysis has its uses, but such trends are only of use to people doing research about large groups of people. Using figures like these to attempt to guess at people's nature I think is harmful because it can end up as justification and bolstering for discrimination. You are an individual and your pain threshold is whatever it is, and any trend amongst everyone else and how you fit into it is no help to you. Someone I know once said that an operation that has a 1% chance of death might be reassuring to someone about to undergo it, but it's of no comfort to the people whose relative fell into that unfortunate 1%.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> I'm not disregarding any facts. I am saying that if such a trend exists (and with respect, you have not provided a link to a scientific paper, or at least a news article, so I consider it as anecdotal as my own knowledge on the matter, but that's beside the point), it should not be used in any sort of application to individuals. It is also not a standard scientific method anywhere, so far as I know, to compare available data with complete absence of data (i.e. how painful giving birth is in women compared to men). My issue was that you suggested a person should attempt something considered painful because he fitted into a demographic in which there was assumed to be a trend of having a high pain threshold relative to the entire sample.
> 
> Say people of a certain ethnicity make the best athletes, which has been suggested before, because of the numbers of African-Caribbean people doing well at the high end, and that there is a trend in such people to be more athletic than the general whole. It doesn't make sense because of this to recommend to a young person of this ethnicity that she pursues athletic activities at the expense of other activities because her genetic background might give her a statistical advantage. She is an individual and needs to pursue what she enjoys and what she thinks she has strengths in. This is why I think statistics (ab)used in this way can become very detrimental to people.
> 
> Statistical analysis has its uses, but such trends are only of use to people doing research about large groups of people. Using figures like these to attempt to guess at people's nature I think is harmful because it can end up as justification and bolstering for discrimination. You are an individual and your pain threshold is whatever it is, and any trend amongst everyone else and how you fit into it is no help to you. Someone I know once said that an operation that has a 1% chance of death might be reassuring to someone about to undergo it, but it's of no comfort to the people whose relative fell into that unfortunate 1%.




I never thought i'd say this.....

Less Point Making...More Moobery. This thread isnt called "Which gender has the higher pain tolerance and why?" it's called "Bhm moobs".


----------



## big_col (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, I like moobs, particularly the nipples. Yum.



In that case can i introduce you to 2 of my friends, Mr right nipple and Mr left Nipple  

View attachment piccol 001.jpg


View attachment piccol 002.jpg


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 9, 2010)

wait! which is which???


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been debating with myself alot recently about posting pics like this (on the more 'risque' side), i did quite a few a while ago but stopped because i wasnt sure if it was the right thing for me....but i'v been told some awesome things recently and it's convinced me to post...


----------



## big_col (Sep 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> wait! which is which???



Mr left nipple is the top one and is the more sensitive one of the 2 
just in case anyone was wondering


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 9, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I've been debating with myself alot recently about posting pics like this (on the more 'risque' side), i did quite a few a while ago but stopped because i wasnt sure if it was the right thing for me....but i'v been told some awesome things recently and it's convinced me to post...



Wow that is risque, you are a guy with his shirt lifted up!


----------



## SonnyC (Sep 9, 2010)

Almost!


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2010)

SonnyC said:


> Almost!



Furry bellies :wubu:


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 9, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I've been debating with myself alot recently about posting pics like this (on the more 'risque' side), i did quite a few a while ago but stopped because i wasnt sure if it was the right thing for me....but i'v been told some awesome things recently and it's convinced me to post...








But really...

Mmmm :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm convinced you guys will do anything we ask you. This isn't necessarily a bad thing. Carry on.

(My left one is also more sensitive. Wonder why...hmmmm...)


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 10, 2010)

big_col said:


> Mr left nipple is the top one and is the more sensitive one of the 2
> just in case anyone was wondering



I had read your post through my e-mail so I did not have benefit of the pictures. I am so relieved to see that you do not actually have one moob stacked on top of the other! Whew! 

My right one is the sensitive type, by the way! :blush:


----------



## big_col (Sep 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm convinced you guys will do anything we ask you. This isn't necessarily a bad thing. Carry on.
> 
> (My left one is also more sensitive. Wonder why...hmmmm...)



Well you know us guys are always ready to please :blush: so carry on with the requests


----------



## SonnyC (Sep 10, 2010)

Esther said:


> Furry bellies :wubu:



Loves to be rubbed!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2010)

Esther said:


> Furry bellies :wubu:


Yes yes YES!!!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2010)

Esther said:


> Furry bellies :wubu:



That's why I milked the "Ol' Dawg" thaing,
'cuz I'm just a furry "Ol' Dawg":doh:

*Trouble is, though, at 55, the "Ol' Dawg's"
fur gets kinna' grey and white!


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 12, 2010)

imfree said:


> That's why I milked the "Ol' Dawg" thaing,
> 'cuz I'm just a furry "Ol' Dawg":doh:
> 
> *Trouble is, though, at 55, the "Ol' Dawg's"
> fur gets kinna' grey and white!



That's no trouble at all for me. My fingers love to play in my bhm's grey and white fur. Grey and white is the same color as a wolf now, isn't it!?!


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2010)

FemFAtail said:


> That's no trouble at all for me. My fingers love to play in my bhm's grey and white fur. Grey and white is the same color as a wolf now, isn't it!?!



Yes Ma'me, you have a great point. Da wuufs are pretty sexy! My
body's getting old, but I don't think I'll ever grow up mentally. I'm
OK with that because I'd rather wake up with wonderment as to
what the day bring or what will I learn today, than to think I've
already been everywhere or done everything.

I like your avatar and think you created a witty screen name.
Your post is sweet and very uplifting. Thanks and expect Rep
from me often 'cuz you're cool.:bow:


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 13, 2010)

imfree said:


> Yes Ma'me, you have a great point. Da wuufs are pretty sexy! My
> body's getting old, but I don't think I'll ever grow up mentally. I'm
> OK with that because I'd rather wake up with wonderment as to
> what the day bring or what will I learn today, than to think I've
> ...



Wuufs, as you put it, are also very adept and stealthy in their moves. And they exude confidence in those moves...all very sexy to me. My BHM has all those qualities and then some. Wear your gray and white (as well as your beautiful belly! ) as a badge of honor. A proud man, without being over the top about it, is quite attractive. Mine is dead sexy in all those ways and he wears his gray and *especially his belly *in the most sensual way. Mature men know how to rock a woman!

As for waking up with wonderment, I do that every single day. It does keep you above the fray even if your getting gray! There is so much in this big old world and in the people that surround us that we will never know if we give up on it or them.

Thanks for the reps, im! As for my avatar, it is just one of the many fun pictures my guy sends to me on a regular basis. Every fun picture he sends is like a dozen roses to me. My screen name is not quite what I wanted it to be as someone, somewhere had the same idea. I wanted it to be FemFAtal but it was taken. Enjoyed your pic and posts too! Will rep you often.

Have a great one down in ol' Tennessee! Bye from this here Buckeye! Fem


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2010)

FemFAtail said:


> Wuufs, as you put it, are also very adept and stealthy in their moves. And they exude confidence in those moves...all very sexy to me. My BHM has all those qualities and then some. Wear your gray and white (as well as your beautiful belly! ) as a badge of honor. A proud man, without being over the top about it, is quite attractive. Mine is dead sexy in all those ways and he wears his gray and *especially his belly *in the most sensual way. Mature men know how to rock a woman!
> 
> As for waking up with wonderment, I do that every single day. It does keep you above the fray even if your getting gray! There is so much in this big old world and in the people that surround us that we will never know if we give up on it or them.
> 
> ...



Aah, thanks for that sweet post, Gal. You're a Buckeye? Cool!,
we're almost neighbors, 'cept, of course KY being in between.
We lived in Cinci' in '66 when I was only 11. That was so long
ago that this song had just started playing on WSAI.

The Electric Prunes-I Had Too Much To Dream(Last Night)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DoCkNgA-SQ


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 14, 2010)

imfree said:


> Aah, thanks for that sweet post, Gal. You're a Buckeye? Cool!,
> we're almost neighbors, 'cept, of course KY being in between.
> We lived in Cinci' in '66 when I was only 11. That was so long
> ago that this song had just started playing on WSAI.
> ...



You are so welcome, im! Just telling it like it is in my world. Hey, thanks for the great memory with that song. Hope it illicited good things for you. It's almost a play on words. Sounds like they are singing "I had too much to drink last night". Or it could just as well be..."I had too much to EAT last night":eat1: ! (Never too much, really!)


----------



## joeantonio25 (Sep 17, 2010)

i got moobs, im very proud of them and i as well love them being sucked on and carresed! no bitting though  

View attachment MOOOB.JPG


----------



## jjvango (Sep 20, 2010)

I got em, LOVE having em played with, and yes I can.


----------



## ScottishBHM (Sep 28, 2010)

Love my moobs! Nipple play and feeling the soft underside makes me crazy! Lol hey everyone by the way!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 28, 2010)

ScottishBHM said:


> Love my moobs! Nipple play and feeling the soft underside makes me crazy! Lol hey everyone by the way!



Start as you mean to go on!

Welcome ScottishBHM, and way to get off the mark


----------



## Magusz (Oct 21, 2010)

jjvango said:


> I got em, LOVE having em played with, and yes I can.



i couldn't agree more!
i also have moobs


----------



## watts63 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's my moobs: 

View attachment Snapshot_20101102.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20101102_1.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20101102_3.jpg


----------

